# ibo 3rd leg



## possumtracks421 (Aug 31, 2008)

Good job IBO for picking a great facility at the Cardinal Center and setting up some fantastic, challenging course....one of the best courses i have shot in a long time!!

Thanks!!!!


----------



## kw1 (Feb 9, 2009)

Thank you for coming. Im glad you enjoyed it. If there any recommendations you can think of let us know. With it being the first year it went a little better that expected.


----------



## Kighty7 (Feb 7, 2004)

I too thought it was challenging and fun. Great facility and multiple terrain. Hats off to you guys.


----------



## hunteraaron (Jan 28, 2010)

I had a great time at Cardinal this weekend.A great facility,if anyone likes to camp that is the shoot to go to.Plenty of modern private showers and hot water.Shuttles to get you to were ever you want to go.I did hear that they didnt have alot of help setting it up from the trap shooters,but you would have never known.Anyone out there with Cardinal,if you need help with set up next year im me and I would be glad to help.Thank you for starting the thread Possum and good shooting,see you at the world.


----------



## Hoosier bowman (Jan 10, 2010)

I thought it was a great course and actually should have been pretty easy......

However, I shot the worst score I have ever shot on a 40 target course in years. I had 3 equipment failures before I even got on the course and did not do well...... It was still fun and I hope they host it at the Cardinal center again next year!


----------



## 3D Pinwheeler (Jan 29, 2007)

Very nice setup on the courses. I shot ABCD. People were all helpful and friendly. Erie should take a lesson on how to set up a course, you don't have to walk 300 yards between targets.

Things that need alittle work imo...I was in the first group to shoot ABCD on Friday , the course opened at 7 am the shuttles weren't ready until 7:15 then we waited on the shuttle to fill for another 10 minutes. By the time we walked to the tent got put into groups and walked to the first target it was now 8:15. I'm not a big fan of the shuttle system. After we finished shooting we waited 15 minutes for the shuttle to pick us up. Then the shuttle drove right past our cars in the parking lot without stopping and drove us all the way to the vendor area where they wanted to drop us all off 1/2 mile from our cars??? So we all sat on the shuttle and the driver took us all back to the parking area. I understand they wanted us to go through the vendors but I wanted to get rid of all my equipment first.
They need to get the vendors up by the parking area and practice bags to eliminate that route and so everyone has easy access to the vendors.
I'm sure some of these issues were addressed by the end of the weekend, it is a cool place to shoot and I'll come back again. 

The course is setup like a National shoot should be, excellent job on that!


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

I loved it. The only thing I see is getting the vendors in a better location. First time that I have ever been to a national shoot and not went through the vendors. I was wasn't walking the 1/2 mile to get to them. I know....call me lazy.


----------



## BROX (Sep 29, 2005)

I thought the vendors where in a great location i could walk thru anytime i wanted while camping lol.Great place great course even though it was all flat ABCD.I very much liked the fact that i didn't have to pay for a walking pass for my son to walk with me.


----------



## maddiemoo (May 17, 2011)

I thought it was a great place and finally someone had activities for the archers to do at night. The course was the hardest to judge yards that i have ever been on. Hats off to the third leg. And I thought the venders was in a great spot. The shuttle was a good idea because you got to talk to people to and from the course. Great job.


----------



## Hardcor-nut (Nov 29, 2007)

I really liked the Cardinal Center Venue. 
MNO and P was very good course 
Thumbs up from me on the entire weekend


----------



## Bowtech n ROSS (Aug 30, 2007)

Great shoot. Mnop was one of the best sets i have shot.


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

I also have to say Great Job!! Loved the facilities and the attention to any complaints that was filed. To the guy above who shot on friday...by the time I got out they had already changed the teolly route. They ran one from registration to vendors row and the rest from registration to the courses. When the trollys got so full the had groups waiting. They called and got 4 more rolling. This is the first IBO I've been to where I felt the focus was on us the archers and not on the host club and the ibo.


Now just put a bathroom down by site 822 and it would be perfect.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Talk to my shooting partner. He said it was great faciltys and challenging courses.


DB


----------



## glennx (Oct 7, 2006)

Just got home.The Cardinal Shooting Center was great.A nice change from Nelsonville that I allways shot good at.Now I can see I need more practice for a kicking courses E F G & H that I shot. A big thanks for all the hard work that it took to pull something like that off on there first year. Glenn


----------



## ohiobullseye (Feb 6, 2011)

I just got home. My wife shot FBR, 12 year old CUB, 3 and 6 year shot future bowhunter, 2 friends HC, and 1 friend and I shot MBR we all agreed it was a fun very challenging course. The only issue was instead of pulling the whole water jug so there was no water till you filled it and brang it back, you should have a full water jug on your way and exchange them, and the women/girls would like more porta potties on the course. We really like the camp site and there personal bathrooms and showers for the campers. I liked that I seen more range officials doing there job and looking for cheaters with range finders.


----------



## ahcnc (Nov 2, 2009)

Best shoot I have attended in YEARS!!!! Hope 3rd Leg stays here for awhile...(maybe the "Worlds"??):wink:


----------



## possumtracks421 (Aug 31, 2008)

ahcnc said:


> Best shoot I have attended in YEARS!!!! Hope 3rd Leg stays here for awhile...(maybe the "Worlds"??):wink:


Same here......love the difficulty of the shoot!!!


----------



## zackgeorge1 (Jan 31, 2012)

Had a blast on Friday at the Cardinal Center, shot all 40 in HC on ABCD. This is my first year shooting 3D and after going all in, shooting all three Nation events I thought this one was the best one. The staff members were super helpful and the course was pretty challenging. I thought that for having so far to go to get to ABCD they did a great job getting people to and from in a timely manner. Looking forward to shooting Worlds then taking the next year to use the knowledge gained this year to be that much better next year.


----------



## deer down (Feb 23, 2007)

yep yep, great venu, tip of the ball cap to the people at the cardinal center.


----------



## BigGobbler (Feb 11, 2010)

Great place,challenging course. Good first year shoot for Cardinal. Only issue shuttles not enough. Hats off.


----------



## caskins269 (Jul 31, 2008)

All I have to say is Great Job Cardinal center. Very clean bathrooms and showers. And a Butt kicking coarse.


----------



## Hallsway (Jan 16, 2009)

I did not get to shoot but I went down for support of my shooters. I loved to hear there where range officials on the course, and rangefinders confiscated, and shooters even DQ'ed for it. I think that was a huge boost to the IBO this weekend. I heard a lot of compliments about that. You can even see the trueness in the scores. Even though it kicked peoples butts, they loved it because it was fair, and rules where upheld. KUDOS to the IBO and the Cardinal Center. I hope this evolution is contagious to the other legs and the worlds.


----------



## JEDIROCK (Feb 1, 2003)

I would echo what has been said above.... GREAT JOB and what a nice venue for shooting and staying. A lot of thought and work was put into the course setup and the organization of the shoot from start to finish. Not having to shoot 10 or 20 targets in the sun was great. Courses were tough but fair and loved having range officials visible. Hope we stay there for a long time. Best shoot I have attended in years.
Thank you.
WELL DONE TO ALL AT IBO AND CARDINAL SHOOTING CENTER!!!!!


----------



## jonell (Feb 14, 2012)

The facilities were great at the Cardinal Shooting Center. I shot EFGH. My only complaint was in the corn ... waiting and waiting. The course design there needed to be different. Hats off to all the volunteers working the stations.


----------



## bullseye-rod (Jan 29, 2012)

I thought that this was the best venue of all the three legs. The facilities where resort quality and very clean. From a "camping shooter" perspective it was a great place. I liked the fact the the youth had a pool to wear them selves out in as well as the fishing pond and pool tables. The activities where awesome because it gave the shooters something to do besides make 20 trips down vendor row. As far as the course goes, I shot ABCD and was happy with the assortment of game as well as the challenging setting. This was a national shoot and proved so very well. Everything was spread out very far apart from the Defense course to the practice bags and vendor row. Any location is going to be tough to conveiniently fit all of those things so therefore I will just bring my best pair of walking shoes and deal with it, I am very greatful for the opportunity to do something this awesome. Overall Marengo was AWESOME!


----------



## Tmaziarz (Mar 16, 2008)

Amazing place to shoot.

What a great event for the shooters and their families.

This by far is the best of the 3.

Bedford and ERIE need to step up and take notes how to plan a event for the whole family to have fun.
Just a great time had by all


----------



## Tmaziarz (Mar 16, 2008)

I liked that most of our shots did not have a huge lane to shoot down. this was more real life sets.
It was like a trail made by man to shoot down, where trees and leave where left in there path left and rt of the target with lots of coverage around the targets.


great, tough course


----------



## NC100Kurt (Mar 29, 2006)

I was ammazed at how they had this shoot go off. Supper folks helping and a top notch courses. We all need to keep our sponsors and vendors happy. Maybe a way to get them more centerlized around the shooters so they can do what they came to do (promote and sell product).

Hats of to CSC........................... Kurt


----------



## Bucks (Jul 27, 2005)

the best shoot and atmosphere of the year, by far. I would hope it stays there for a long time. 

things that were done well..
1) the people movers - numerous and big capacity! erie and bedford should take a serious look at this concept. 
2) hunter defense with its own set of warmup bags. very nice
3) the course - very fresh layout and very tough. even the open D range in the field was cut out of tall grass as opposed to walking 20 targets in wide open bean field in Nelsonville
4) the cardinal center campground coupled with the closeness to the shoot is simply fantastic. the amenities are superb.

improvements: overall, these are really miniscule compared to the fantastic experience
1) more defense courses - it took longer to shoot these 10 than a range
2) sign in - do something to simplify that process at all shoots. going from line to line is a pain
3) ditto on the friggin stumps. it was hard to walk casually without tripping.

final note: this is going to be a hard act to follow. it was the first shoot where i just want to hang out all weekend. the setting was beautiful, the courses were tough


----------



## BROX (Sep 29, 2005)

I agree with the hanging out part


----------



## heh (Oct 28, 2002)

Great shoot and well run. heh


----------



## Tmaziarz (Mar 16, 2008)

The stumps were an issue and am glad your brought that up.
That is the only negative.

But i liked how narrow the paths and shooting lanes were.


----------



## JTD (Dec 12, 2004)

Great job Cardinal


----------



## BowTecArcher11 (Jun 14, 2011)

I to loved the shoot.The campground was all you could ask for with the pond and pool and other fun things to keep you busy when not shooting.The only thing i could say that i slightly didnt like was the range.I shot ABCD and had a great time but i didnt like how D was just all flat and just zigzaging back and forth and was not as challengeing than other ranges.Other than that the coarse was great and loved how the other targets were set up.I realy liked nelsonville too but overall i hope it will stay for a couple more years.


----------



## rock77 (Apr 7, 2007)

BowTecArcher11 said:


> I to loved the shoot.The campground was all you could ask for with the pond and pool and other fun things to keep you busy when not shooting.The only thing i could say that i slightly didnt like was the range.I shot ABCD and had a great time but i didnt like how D was just all flat and just zigzaging back and forth and was not as challengeing than other ranges.Other than that the coarse was great and loved how the other targets were set up.I realy liked nelsonville too but overall i hope it will stay for a couple more years.


I shot ABCD all on Sat. Being overcast Sat. morning I didn't mind D range in the sun after it being dark in the woods for ABC ranges I could actually see where to aim.LOL!!! 
Overall I thought it was a great shoot no long hikes to the check in tents like Bedford or Erie.
The vendors were kind of out of the way but having it that way it kept a lot of traffic away from where the shuttles were dropping and picking up shooters.


----------



## BowTecArcher11 (Jun 14, 2011)

Yeah i shot acd on sat and was glad to be in the woods while raining but it was dark.When we did get to d it stoped raining thank god.I was also glad to get out of the woods into brighter area but didnt find that part of the coarse very challengeing.


----------



## mjharp46 (May 7, 2012)

I also shot ABCD all on Friday. I thought it was a great venue. My first IBO Shoot. Looking forward to maybe getting into this a lot more after shooting there. My boys are now shooting and would have loved taking them. Wasn't sure they could handle the long day, they are only 8 and 5, so I didn't bring them. Wish I had. Great Job IBO and Cardinal!


----------

